# Browsergame



## Nordex (30. April 2009)

Sehr lustiges Game,

einfach aufn Link, Männchen erstellen und gegen andere Kämpfen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---

Gruß Nordex


----------



## picollo0071 (30. April 2009)

Jetzt worden schon zig threads mit dem scheiß geschlossen. warum glaubst du, dass deiner offen bleibt?


----------



## -bloodberry- (30. April 2009)

Man weiß es nicht.


----------

